# HYDRATED LIME



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Our feed store sells hydrated lime saying it is alright to use it with poultry, but the internet warns against it as being very harmful. Your thoughts on the subject? Does anyone out there use hydrated lime? Or is our feed store badly misinformed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the types of lime is bad for chickens but now I don't remember which one it is. I think @Poultry Judge uses lime, maybe he'll see this and answer it for you.

One type will burn. But like I said, I don't remember which one it is.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

According to the net hydrated burns, but this lime is hydrated and made for garden use throughout the growing season, so I would assume it would be safe... I'll wait for PJ This is all our feed store carries and they say that people use it with poultry... still... Kimmi is shopping and I've asked her to look for agricultural lime.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm trying to remember if it was pelletized lime that is safe to use. Let me look on the net real quick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just don't know. It says both are dangerous. I've never used either, I used stall dry or sweet pdz in my pens.

The only way I can see it being safe is if it's worked into the soil.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s just it- it should be fine- but it can’t just be laying around loose to walk on- if it is broken down into soil or similar there should be no issue. Jmo as I understand things and my previous garden etc. 
Good luck figuring it out though, it’s hard to know what is the most accurate Info sometimes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> That’s just it- it should be fine- but it can’t just be laying around loose to walk on- if it is broken down into soil or similar there should be no issue. Jmo as I understand things and my previous garden etc.
> Good luck figuring it out though, it’s hard to know what is the most accurate Info sometimes.


I use agricultural lime, it is available from the farm co-ops and I usually buy a half-ton or a ton at a time. It stores well. I know it doesn't burn and it is brownish gray in color. The powdered stuff does burn as does barn lime to a degree. I think Trac Supply sells a pelletized lawn lime for about seven dollars a bag which seems pretty close to ag lime. The barn lime is powdered and is about three dollars at Trac Supp. I wouldn't use that with birds. When I was younger I saw a lime kiln in operation by Lake Erie. It looked like a giant cement mixer cylinder, the type on a cement truck, suspended in the air rotating and glowing white/red hot. There is a lot of clay soil around here and the farmers use ag lime to help break up, open up and aereate the clay.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks PJ. I've been wondering about lime as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goes to show how big his operation is that he buys a half ton at a time. But now we have an answer but which one is safe.


----------

